# Think before you buy !



## steve007 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello: GBATEMP Fans


This is the reason why i never gotten the Wii U right now or the other Systems soon to come out yet -

(PS4) (Xbox One ) Ect..

This youtube video changed my mind buying system at lunch and hears why !


Click this link Link and enjoy the show --> http://kotaku.com/why-you-should-never-buy-a-console-at-launch-1063514935


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2013)

I never buy a system at lunch. That way I get to spend more time eating.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 10, 2013)

That's one expensive lunch break...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't mind buying Nintendo launch system's I trust them. I don't trust Sony nor Microsoft when it comes to build quality.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2013)

I thought it was pretty common sense to not buy a console at launch.

Like time and time again it has been proven that being patient is just better. Unless you're an eager beaver who has to play all your subpar launch games right as they come out I think you can wait.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 10, 2013)

this is video


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 10, 2013)

I learnt my mistake with a console launch purchase, and won't be making that mistake again.

I held off from making the Vita purchase at launch, and saved myself a lot of money by doing so when i eventually purchased it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought my 3DS at launch.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah I always buy Nintendo consoles at launch. Other consoles can wait.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 10, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah I always buy Nintendo consoles at launch. Other consoles can wait.


lol...and then you spend the next year trying to convince everyone else that you made the right decision


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 10, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> lol...and then you spend the next year trying to convince everyone that else that you made the right decision


 
... I did make the right decision


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 11, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> lol...and then you spend the next year trying to convince everyone else that you made the right decision


My 3DS was the right decision, so was my XL.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't forget the 3DS Ambassador Program!!


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 11, 2013)

Gamecube, Wii, and Nintendo 64 proven that I can buy at launch.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have owned every Nintendo console around or on launch day and have never regretted it. The Wii U is a very nice system with lots of potential that will be seen in just a matter of months.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> My 3DS was the right decision, so was my XL.


 
The 3DS was a paperweight for a year and a half and we all know it.
...unless you played DS games on it.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 11, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> The 3DS was a paperweight for a year and a half and we all know it.
> ...unless you played DS games on it.


I still don't regret getting it. It held down my papers like no other paperweight.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2013)

But if I don't piss away my money at launch, how will people know I'm a True Fan™? People might think less of me if I just used a little patience and common sense.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 11, 2013)

You know what would happen if everyone followed this advice?  Gaming market crash.  If you're worried about game library, well the games will get there eventually... if people buy the console.  If they don't, then who's gonna make games for it?

If you're worried about defective hardware, that's another story.  Call me a Nintendo fanboy if you like, but I trust them when it comes to launch hardware because they have a long history of solidly built hardware.  Sony and Microsoft... well I'd be worried about getting their launch hardware after the this generation's debacle.  Maybe they've learned from their mistakes, but I wouldn't make that gamble.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 11, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> You know what would happen if everyone followed this advice? Gaming market crash. If you're worried about game library, well the games will get there eventually... if people buy the console. If they don't, then who's gonna make games for it?
> 
> If you're worried about defective hardware, that's another story. Call me a Nintendo fanboy if you like, but I trust them when it comes to launch hardware because they have a long history of solidly built hardware. Sony and Microsoft... well I'd be worried about getting their launch hardware after the this generation's debacle. Maybe they've learned from their mistakes, but I wouldn't make that gamble.


 

To be fair PS3s were made pretty well and even the YLOD only affected what? 0.7% of consoles?

Microsoft fucked up on earlier Xbox models but they've been good for years now.

But yeah there will always be early adopters but that doesn't mean everyone should be early adopters.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nobody buys a console at launch ---> Console gets very little developer interest since Last Gen has an infinitely bigger audience ---> Console doesn't get the games it needs to spread its wings ---> Heavy losses, console may even be deprecated like the Virtual Boy was

Sorry guys, but I disagree. While I do believe that buying consoles at launch is risky, we do need early adopters and launch consoles do have advantages. Not only are those the first to be hacked more often than not, sometimes they have additional functionality that'll be cut from future revision_s_.

Both _"buying at launch"_ and _"buying later"_ have their advantages, everything depends on which camp you belong to. I personally don't buy at launch unless I stumble upon a great value deal.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 11, 2013)

Of course you don't buy consoles at launch. Waiting only has benefits IMHO...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nobody buys a console at launch ---> Console gets very little developer interest since Last Gen has an infinitely bigger audience ---> Console doesn't get the games it needs to spread its wings ---> Heavy losses, console may even be deprecated like the Virtual Boy was
> 
> Sorry guys, but I disagree. While I do believe that buying consoles at launch is risky, we do need early adopters and launch consoles do have advantages. Not only are those the first to be hacked more often than not, sometimes they have additional functionality that'll be cut from future revision_s_.
> 
> Both _"buying at launch"_ and _"buying later"_ have their advantages, everything depends on which camp you belong to. I personally don't buy at launch unless I stumble upon a great value deal.





grossaffe said:


> You know what would happen if everyone followed this advice?  Gaming market crash.  If you're worried about game library, well the games will get there eventually... if people buy the console.  If they don't, then who's gonna make games for it?
> 
> If you're worried about defective hardware, that's another story.  Call me a Nintendo fanboy if you like, but I trust them when it comes to launch hardware because they have a long history of solidly built hardware.  Sony and Microsoft... well I'd be worried about getting their launch hardware after the this generation's debacle.  Maybe they've learned from their mistakes, but I wouldn't make that gamble.



If that is the case then I would contend the model itself is flawed and needs changing. Maybe an inherently backwards compatible thing composed of gradual changes, graceful aging and maybe multiple vendors working towards a similar goal.

On launch hardware. I am of split opinion.
On the one hand it was BGA (a way of soldering) that caused all three consoles to fail and causes a rising percentage, not insignificant either, of devices in general that cross my repair bench to have failed.
On the other hand BGA is known to be bad if you do not put the effort in and for all sorts of reasons (PR, warranty costs, things like sale of goods acts being increasingly common around the world, aiming for an even bigger audience more...) you can bet they will want to stave off a repeat event this time around.



RedCoreZero said:


> *Gamecube*, Wii, and *Nintendo 64* proven that I can buy at launch.



Did I stumble into another universe again? Maybe Wii as well if it comes to amount of games I actually care to play/could not have played a near identical/better version of somewhere else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> Gamecube, Wii, and Nintendo 64 proven that I can buy at launch.


 
The Gamecube and the N64 bombed - they sold at semi-acceptable levels at best and had no games.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Did I stumble into another universe again? Maybe Wii as well if it comes to amount of games I actually care to play/could not have played a near identical/better version of somewhere else.



Opinion, Wii's exclusives were enough to buy the console, twice.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2013)

Wii came in early, cheap, had "innovative" controls (read: my mom and grandma could play it), and had immediate first party support.  However, over its lifespan you gradually saw devs backing off from it in favor of power and demographics or just pushing out shovelware.  The Wii sold a shit-ton of consoles, but how many hipsters and grandmas continued to buy games for it?  How many have sat and collected dust for the past few years, not because something better came along, but because it was purchased on a whim?

Nintendo made a miscalculation in trying to get in there early again this time and with a higher price-point.  Their "innovation" this time around really isn't all that innovative.  The only real positive to the gamepad is the ability to stream _some_ games to it...  Other than that, minigames? Maps? Inventory?  Kind of the same predicament as "how many different ways can you waggle a Wiimote?"  They're also alienating devs a bit by expecting the gamepad to be used in some way.  They should have focused on releasing a true next-gen console at $350 with the gamepad as a separate, *optional* peripheral.  Give the devs something to work with.  WiiU owners are looking at another generation of poor multiplat ports and/or xbox/ps3 version ports (like with the Wii and PS2)...


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The Gamecube and the N64 bombed - they sold at semi-acceptable levels at best and had no games.


The N64 had good games. It didn't have 100s of good games, but it was enough.
Pokemon Snap, Kirby 64, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Mario Party, Pokemon Stadium, Paper Mario, Mario Kart 64, Zelda OoT and MM, Super Mario 64, and Smash Bros were some of the best games I ever played as a kid.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 11, 2013)

I prefer to buy new systems at dinner.  That way I eat and get to  play in bed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> The N64 had good games. It didn't have 100s of good games, but it was enough.
> Pokemon Snap, Kirby 64, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Mario Party, Pokemon Stadium, Paper Mario, Mario Kart 64, Zelda OoT and MM, Super Mario 64, and Smash Bros were some of the best games I ever played as a kid.


Blinding nostalgia - the truth is that the system has 10-20 universally good games and that's it - the rest is incredibly debatable. The titles you mentioned are the titles everybody mentions and do you know why? Because the system has nothing else to offer. For every LoZ: OoT there's a Superman 64, for every Mario Kart 64 there's a Carmageddon 64. It has no gaemz, deal with it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> The N64 had good games. It didn't have 100s of good games, but it was enough.
> Pokemon Snap, Kirby 64, Conker's Bad Fur Day, Mario Party, Pokemon Stadium, Paper Mario, Mario Kart 64, Zelda OoT and MM, Super Mario 64, and Smash Bros were some of the best games I ever played as a kid.


 
I didn't know 11 "good" games made a system a success...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Blinding nostalgia - the truth is that the system has 10-20 universally good games and that's it - the rest is incredibly debatable. The titles you mentioned are the titles everybody mentions and do you know why? Because the system has nothing else to offer. For every LoZ: OoT there's a Superman 64, for every Mario Kart 64 there's a Carmageddon 64. It has no gaemz, deal with it.


 
But Foxi all he said is that he likes *all the games he listed* and that they were the best he played as a kid.
He even admitted it didnt have 100's of good games.
Where's the blind nostalgia? I dont see your issue with the statement


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> But Foxi all he said is that he likes *all the games he listed* and that they were the best he played as a kid.
> He even admitted it didnt have 100's of good games.
> Where's the blind nostalgia? I dont see your issue with the statement


 
The nostalgia refers to _"best games I played as a kid"_. Do you know that feeling when you've played with sticks and stones as a kid, had a blast, then grew up and realized _"damn, that's just sticks and stones... that's pretty shit, actually"_? Yeah, the N64 is like sticks and stones - it was good because at the time the user didn't know any better, didn't have a point of reference.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The nostalgia refers to _"best games I played as a kid"_. Do you know that feeling when you've played with sticks and stones as a kid, had a blast, then grew up and realized _"damn, that's just sticks and stones... that's pretty shit, actually"_? Yeah, the N64 is like sticks and stones - it was good because at the time the user didn't know any better, didn't have a point of reference.


 
Cant you say that about every old console?
The 64 had a reasonable library of enjoyable games that the fanbase of the 64 enjoyed. I think its unfair to completely write it off
Also, they were the best games he played as a kid, and that formed his positive opinion of the 64, I think thats reasonable


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair PS3s were made pretty well and even the YLOD only affected what? 0.7% of consoles?
> 
> Microsoft fucked up on earlier Xbox models but they've been good for years now.
> 
> But yeah there will always be early adopters but that doesn't mean everyone should be early adopters.


 
just doing a quick google search on failure rate: http://www.gamespot.com/news/xbox-360-failure-rate-237-ps3-10-wii-27-study-6216691

The ps3 was apparently somewhere around 10% failure rate.  Certainly not at 360 levels, but still too high for my tastes.  Going back and taking the PS2's Disc Read Errors into consideration.  I don't have any statistics on it, but in combination with the PS3's failures, it's enough to give me pause.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Cant you say that about every old console?


No, I can't. The GBA continues to be spectacular  as a system to this day - it had a good control scheme, great games and good support - everything the N64 doesn't have. The N64 was disappointing even at the time of its release, suffering from high game prices and game draughts.


> The 64 had a reasonable library of enjoyable games that the fanbase of the 64 enjoyed.


Because they had no choice in the matter. You also have an odd definition of _"reasonable"_ if the so-called library of good games can be enumerated with just two hands.


> I think its unfair to completely write it off


Not completely, no. 10-20 games were good... which incidentally are almost 10% of the entire library since the system only had about 300 games in the west.


> Also, they were the best games he played as a kid, and that formed his positive opinion of the 64, I think thats reasonable


Subjective evidence. Liking something doesn't make it factually good, especially liking it as a child. I liked Sonic R as a kid and that game is broken beyond repair.


----------



## UltraMew (Aug 11, 2013)

> Microsoft fucked up on earlier Xbox models but they've been good for years now.



Yep. NO THEY HAVEN'T


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, I can't. The GBA continues to be spectacular as a system to this day - it had a good control scheme, great games and good support - everything the N64 doesn't have. The N64 was disappointing even at the time of its release, suffering from high game prices and game draughts.
> 
> Because they had no choice in the matter. You also have an odd definition of _"reasonable"_ if the so-called library of good games can be enumerated with just two hands.
> 
> ...


 

The good games part is your opinion therefore cant be used factually, never used 64 much so i dunno about support or control scheme.
The N64 did touch hearts of kids in alot of places though, and the games that worked really worked.

My definition of reasonable and yours are different clearly 

If you really wanna get into that, its scary to go into every single console in existence and work out the percentage of good playable games, even 360 and ps3 would look horrible. Wont see higher than 40% for any system,

Subjective evidence right back at ya (Kirby reference ) not liking doesnt make it bad


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

UltraMew said:


> Yep. NO THEY HAVEN'T


 
RROD and YLOD follow Microsoft and Sony like a fart that just doesn't wanna go away and yet nobody remembers the Wii's Blue Slot of Death GPU failure problems.

Both the 360 and the PS3 were quickly revised and a large number of those hardware failures was caused not by faulty hardware but by users being stupid and covering the vents or not taking care of their console. There's this thing called a duster and it removes dust, guys - the system is going to overheat if the fan is blocked by a small sheep-like object that may or may not consist entirely of dust.



Black-Ice said:


> The good games part is your opinion therefore cant be used factually,


I can factually state that 300-odd games isn't nearly as much as 2400-odd games, which is exactly the amount offered for the competing system. I'm not going to go into quality vs. quantity arguments but I will say that the _probability_ of finding good games increases if the library is bigger.


> never used 64 much so i dunno about support or control scheme.


Can you tell me if you have three hands or not? Because if you don't, you probably wouldn't enjoy the control scheme.


> The N64 did touch hearts of kids in alot of places though,


I hope their bodies were ready for the bad touch._ ;O;_


> and the games that worked really worked.


...too bad there wasn't a whole lot of them, but here we can agree. I do have a few N64 favourites myself, I'm just dealing tough love here.


> My definition of reasonable and yours are different clearly


Ten games do not validate the purchase of an expensive console.


> If you really wanna get into that, its scary to go into every single console in existence and work out the percentage of good playable games, even 360 and ps3 would look horrible. Wont see higher than 40% for any system,


40% > 8%


> Subjective evidence right back at ya (Kirby reference ) not liking doesnt make it bad


It doesn't make it good either.


----------



## dragonmaster (Aug 11, 2013)

i bought ps vita ,3ds ,n64,ps3 in day one when my job was good and i had a good budget to spare
all are a matter of budget, right now i wont be able to buy day one releases ,hell i cant afford to buy brand new games
my 3ds is only with ambassador and a zelda.
in the end i believe the opinion that nothing worth a day one purchase cause it is the beggining and a game library is not established


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> RROD and YLOD follow Microsoft and Sony like a fart that just doesn't wanna go away and yet nobody remembers the Wii's Blue Slot of Death GPU failure problems.
> 
> Both the 360 and the PS3 were quickly revised and a large number of those hardware failures was caused not by faulty hardware but by users being stupid and covering the vents or not taking care of their console. There's this thing called a duster and it removes dust, guys - the system is going to overheat if the fan is blocked by a small sheep-like object that may or may not consist entirely of dust.


All the care in the world, didn't save my launch Ps3. I barely even got a chance to use it, before it ylod on me. Its main use at the time was playing blu-rays. Now my refurbished Ps3 is a different story its still going strong but it barely gets used. And I don't use it for a player anymore lesson learned.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2013)

"But X *is* good! I loved X as a child!"

No shit you did, children love just about anything you plop in front of them. Children like just about anything you plop in front of them. Just because you thought it was good as a child doesn't mean it actually was; you can't justify a console by nostalgia alone.

I mean, if we judged other mediums by the same logic, Big Bad Beetleborgs would be held as a gold standard of television and the Pokemon movie would be lauded as the pinnacle of animation.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> children love just about anything you plop in front of them.


 
But... following this logic....
I was never a child 

Or maybe i've always been a picky, fussy, narcissist ass


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2013)

So many of the posts I've read thus far indicate "10 good games don't justify the purchase of an expensive console at launch"   Oh, you mean like like the PS Vita?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> All the care in the world, didn't save my launch Ps3. I barely even got a chance to use it, before it ylod on me. Its main use at the time was playing blu-rays. Now my refurbished Ps3 is a different story its still going strong but it barely gets used. And I don't use it for a player anymore lesson learned.



Random failure can happen. Also what makes you think it was using it as a media player that saw its untimely demise?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So many of the posts I've read thus far indicate "10 good games don't justify the purchase of an expensive console at launch" Oh, you mean like like the PS Vita?


 

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Random failure can happen. Also what makes you think it was using it as a media player that saw its untimely demise?


I didn't I just figure I'll only get so much use out of it, and I don't want to waste that on playing movies. Just my thinking on it


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So many of the posts I've read thus far indicate "10 good games don't justify the purchase of an expensive console at launch" Oh, you mean like like the PS Vita?


 
N64 has so much better games than the Vita.
Lol i just implied Vita has games. I'm hilarious


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I didn't I just figure I'll only get so much use out of it, and I don't want to waste that on playing movies. Just my thinking on it


My bad, I misread something into it. I should mention though that creep, the main failure method in BGA and so all the YLOD, RROD, Wii BSOD, HP laptops and basically everything in modern electronics that is not a cracked screen, bad capacitor or dodgy switch, still happens at room temperature. It might not be quite as bad as the 70 or so degrees things typically run at but not great.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> All the care in the world, didn't save my launch Ps3. I barely even got a chance to use it, before it ylod on me. Its main use at the time was playing blu-rays. Now my refurbished Ps3 is a different story its still going strong but it barely gets used. And I don't use it for a player anymore lesson learned.


Like I said, launch models had issues but they were fixed rather quickly, all things considered.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 11, 2013)

Several launch Wiis also have the problem of overheating WiFi module (if WIiConnect24 is on and you turn the system off the fan stops spinning). Overheated WiFi module will eventually damage the GPU, causing pixel corruption.

Early adopters just have to accept that there may be problem with launch model and that they are paying more. Every decision you make has consequence, you just have to weigh it and decide.


----------



## snikerz (Aug 11, 2013)

I only buy Microsoft consoles at launch, at least I know that I can trust them.


----------



## matthi321 (Aug 11, 2013)

i have always waited to buy a console until the next console is annouced, that way i get can chosse betwen all the games instead of just a few. and the price of games will be very low,or if its been hacked i can get the games for free


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Blinding nostalgia - the truth is that the system has 10-20 universally good games and that's it - the rest is incredibly debatable. The titles you mentioned are the titles everybody mentions and do you know why? Because the system has nothing else to offer. For every LoZ: OoT there's a Superman 64, for every Mario Kart 64 there's a Carmageddon 64. It has no gaemz, deal with it.


 

This could be said of almost any system, 10-20 really kick ass games and the rest fall somewhere outside of that kick ass category. 

As a fantastic example for every SOTN on the PS1 there is a Barbie's Horse Adventures and so on and so forth.


Sort of a side note here, it is worth noting that a few of the N64 games are constantly mentioned as being in the top 10 games of all time according to many different sources. 

http://www.filibustercartoons.com/games.htm

I am happy that I picked up an N64 at launch and while it wasn't over flowing with great games, it had some of the greatest games of all time on it. All a system really needs is a few gems to make it worth while to me, expecting more than that is a sure fire recipe for disappointment.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> This could be said of almost any system, 10-20 really kick ass games and the rest fall somewhere outside of that kick ass category.
> 
> As a fantastic example for every SOTN on the PS1 there is a Barbie's Horse Adventures and so on and so forth.
> 
> ...



Heh a meta/collation type site I can bother to continue reading, that is almost wonders never cease level.

I am mainly seeing a lot of Ocarina of Time, Mario 64 and Goldeneye. Indeed wipe those three from the list and watch there be basically nothing else for a long time.

Now Goldeneye when there is perfect dark is a list dismissing omission. Never mind that the PC was doing somewhat better at the time.

I am always wary of those that claim Ocarina of Time is the best game ever (similar policies in effect for Final Fantasy 7 and Chrono Trigger), they occasionally have good things to say but percentage wise it could be better. Majora's mask was always the better of the N64 ones for me though I am mainly about the handheld Zeldas and that played somewhat like one. I will give that it has some serious staying power as far as the lists go where some are very clearly products of their time.

On mario 64. I always thought it a tech demo done right but I am not sure what made it so highly regarded, doubly so when you have all the stuff from Rare on the same platform. Of course I like Mario Sunshine the most of any mario I have played.

Now each of those games has a place in gaming history but I am not sure I would really return to them, especially not in their original form (love me some Perfect Dark and Banjo XBLA), and I am not sure they would form a big part of any "this is gaming" list I might give to someone looking to get an overview of it all*. I do have to note that I am half inclined to dismiss the first steps into actual 3d graphics on the consoles (I love me some isometric as much as anybody but I am talking PS1 and N64 here, save perhaps Resident evil but that was prerendered) and pick it up some time around a third of the way into the gamecube era. Whether this is much the same as when I skip over most of the unforgivably *ist/*phobic cinema, books and TV is probably the stuff of another thread.

On the "10-20 for each" thing though that is an interesting position, I am going to have to crunch some numbers one of these days.

*said list is most likely to be basically most of the early arcade stuff of note, a roguelike and a few examples of whatever the new hotness is before saying now mix dashes of each and you have every new game ever.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Heh a meta/collation type site I can bother to continue reading, that is almost wonders never cease level.
> 
> I am mainly seeing a lot of Ocarina of Time, Mario 64 and Goldeneye. Indeed wipe those three from the list and watch there be basically nothing else for a long time.
> 
> ...


 

There are exceptions to the rule of course, the NES probably had more than 20 kick ass games by virtue of its being a near monopoly. I also think the SNES and Genesis libraries featured a good amount of whip ass games. I chalk those two up to the near 50 50 split in the market they had, each company trying every trick in the book to out do the other. Could be a fantastic example of what a healthy competition does for the market?

I think after that point in time making a AAA quality game became a lot harder took a lot longer to make. so fewer companies had the resources or talent to make that many games.

I guess if things keep going the way they are, we will get few quality games per console each generation?

Edit: I also think that every console has it's gems that make it worth owning. Well maybe not the Hyperscan....  lol


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 10 good games is more than enough for me to buy a console. Heck, I have a 3DS XL and had a 3DS but I only have 4 games for it. I'm more than happy with that purchase. There's other games I'll probably buy, but I don't have time to play them so they'll be on hold for a long time.
It isn't blinding nostalgia that makes me say those are some of the best games ever. Currently I don't have an N64, but my buddy still has his and he has Pokemon Snap, Smash Bros, and LoZ MM, and we play them and we enjoy them.
I admit the controller wasn't the greatest, but for most games it worked well. It wasn't very often where you needed to hold all 3 of the handles.

Tom Bombadildo I never said it was a success, I was replying to the "no games" comment.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just bought a PS3 and am still waiting for the gaems


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "But X *is* good! I loved X as a child!"
> 
> No shit you did, children love just about anything you plop in front of them. Children like just about anything you plop in front of them. Just because you thought it was good as a child doesn't mean it actually was; you can't justify a console by nostalgia alone.


 
Exactly my point when it comes to the N64 - it had design flaws, it used the obsolete cartridge system, it had a terrible controller but it had Mario, Pokemon, Banjo and Conker so it's considered good. It's not good - it's a very meh system - sorry lads.


DS1 said:


> I just bought a PS3 and am still waiting for the gaems


Not sure if trolling or cannot use Google. 

This system has such a wide selection that it's not even funny.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Exactly my point when it comes to the N64 - it had design flaws, it used the obsolete cartridge system, it had a terrible controller but it had Mario, Pokemon, Banjo and Conker so it's considered good. It's not good - it's a very meh system - sorry lads.


 
Huh?  Are you saying that the games on a console aren't what dictates how good it was?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Huh? Are you saying that the games on a console aren't what dictates how good it was?


 
It's a matter of value. When buying a gaming system, you expect a constant flow of games - you expect selection. With the N64, you had a selection of 10 best-sellers, 10 good games and 280 meh/bad ones - good luck playing that for 4-6 years before the next generation rolls in.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a matter of value. When buying a gaming system, you expect a constant flow of games - you expect selection. With the N64, you had a selection of 10 best-sellers, 10 good games and 280 meh/bad ones - good luck playing that for 4-6 years before the next generation rolls in.


 
We had an N64 at release and we loved it, therefore it was a good console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> We had an N64 at release and we loved it, therefore it was a good console.


 
Uhh... No. You liking something doesn't make it a good system - not when the competition is miles ahead of it. It didn't have a lot of games for a reason and albeit it had strong hardware, it was designed poorly which caused little development interest, resulted in a small library and led to the PlayStation's overwhelming success. If you enjoy playing 10 games over and over, that's fine, but that doesn't make it a successful system - that's just you. It's a successful system when it succeeds in comparison to the competition and the N64 just doesn't.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, you got me, the PS1 was objectively better than the N64. Anyone who thinks that "better" and "worse" are subjective is stupid. Quantity over quality; who cares if it had several of the highest rated games of all time?


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> When buying a gaming system, you expect a constant flow of games - you expect selection.


 
See my point above about still playing the N64 after all these years.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Well, you got me, the PS1 was objectively better than the N64. Anyone who thinks that "better" and "worse" are subjective is stupid. Quantity over quality; who cares if it had several of the highest rated games of all time?


In comparison to all the terrible games it had? Yeah.

This is the problem with consoles that don't have a lot of good games - every playable one, even a mediocre one seems like a gift. GoldenEye was okay for it's time _except y'know - Quake and Quake 2 were better_. Mario 64 layed down the standards of 3D platforming _except so many games followed suit that it's not even funny_. LoZ may have shown how to do puzzle solving in 3D, _but Tomb Rider and Soul Reaver did it better_ - nobody talks about the latter games. Why? _Because they weren't a rarity_.

LoZ: OoT, LoZ: MM, Mario64, Mario Kart, GoldenEye 64 and the likes were a _rarity_ on the system. We remember them because we're glad they even existed just like you'd remember a sip of water from a toilet bowl as the best drink in your life after being stranded on a desert for a week.

Your feels don't matter though - you have to face reality and reality doesn't always match your feels.


Ethevion said:


> See my point above about still playing the N64 after all these years.


Nostaligia is a cruel mistress plus _"all five of them"_ is all I have to say. The system had 380-odd games total including Japanese ones - by now you should've gone through everything it has to offer... twice.


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 : I'm done with you in this thread.  I'm sure we'll butt heads again in the future, though.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Foxi4 : I'm done with you in this thread. I'm sure we'll butt heads again in the future, though.


 

I do love it when threads come with their own sequel hook.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nostaligia is a cruel mistress plus _"all five of them"_ is all I have to say. The system had 380-odd games total including Japanese ones - by now you should've gone through everything it has to offer... twice.


So nostalgia is the reason I said the games were good and nostalgia is the same reason I still enjoy playing them?
Also, why would I go through all of those games? I'm fine with a small selection that I enjoy. I don't need my console to have a thousand games for me to justify buying it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a matter of value. When buying a gaming system, you expect a constant flow of games - you expect selection. With the N64, you had a selection of 10 best-sellers, 10 good games and 280 meh/bad ones - good luck playing that for 4-6 years before the next generation rolls in.


I'm still paying some of them to this day, so what is your point here? and I'm not just talking about Zelda\Mario, I still enojy some like castlevania,Doom64 and afew others. Maybe I am just running on nostalgia but I suspect you just really dislike the N64 for some reason.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I'm still paying some of them to this day, so what is your point here? and I'm not just talking about Zelda\Mario, I still enojy some like castlevania,Doom64 and afew others. Maybe I am just running on nostalgia but I suspect you just really dislike the N64 for some reason.


Pretty sure that approach classifies as Retro Gaming though, it doesn't make the system _"good"_ at the time of its release.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 12, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I suspect you just really dislike the N64 for some reason.


 
Foxi4 probably took his controller and mario kart 64 to his friends place to play some games when the big local bully Billy stooped him and took his games.
Now he has a deep emotional hatred towards the 64, and has vowed to be a stronger gamer


----------



## emigre (Aug 12, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I suspect you just really dislike the N64 for some reason.


 

There's a reason why we call him Foxi4Sony.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2013)

emigre said:


> There's a reason why we call him Foxi4Sony.


 
Foxi4EveryConsole,ExceptSonyIsInfinitelyBetterThanNintendoh.

On topic sort of, what Foxi is trying to say is that the console itself flopped in its lifetime. You can call it good and say you play all the games ever on it still to this day, but that doesn't change the fact that compared to it's competition, the N64 was crap. It's fine to enjoy a bronze medal system, but don't paint the medal gold and call it a winner.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Foxi4 probably took his controller and mario kart 64 to his friends place to play some games when the big local bully Billy stooped him and *took his games*.
> Now he has a deep emotional hatred towards the 64, and has vowed to be a stronger gamer


Impossible scenario because the N64 has no gaems. _;O;_


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In comparison to all the terrible games it had? Yeah.
> 
> This is the problem with consoles that don't have a lot of good games - every playable one, even a mediocre one seems like a gift. GoldenEye was okay for it's time _except y'know - Quake and Quake 2 were better_. Mario 64 layed down the standards of 3D platforming _except so many games followed suit that it's not even funny_. LoZ may have shown how to do puzzle solving in 3D, _but Tomb Rider and Soul Reaver did it better_ - nobody talks about the latter games. Why? _Because they weren't a rarity_.
> 
> ...


 
Mario Kart 64, Mario 64, Goldeneye, Majora's Mask are still phenomenal to this day and can easily be played by anyone. Hell, Goldeneye still gets used in tournaments today. That's one thing that I hate about this site, if someone plays an old game and says it's good, this site jumps the gun and automatically says:

"Oh you STILL like those games? No you don't. That's nostalgia talking"

tl;dr your post is garbage.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2013)

But...the Playstation could play compact discs.  I couldn't listen to my new soundtrack for The Crow: City of Angels on the Nintendo 64...


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mario Kart 64, Mario 64, Goldeneye, Majora's Mask are still phenomenal to this day and can easily be played by anyone. Hell, Goldeneye still gets used in tournaments today. That's one thing that I hate about this site, if someone plays an old game and says it's good, this site jumps the gun and automatically says:
> 
> "Oh you STILL like those games? No you don't. That's nostalgia talking"
> 
> tl;dr your post is garbage.


+1000
No matter what you say, everyone is just going to say, "Well, you only think the games are good because your Level 80 Epic Nostalgia Goggles of Comfort are equipped."


----------



## xist (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> tl;dr your post is garbage.


 
No, the problem with this site is people like you who totally ignore the points being raised, twist the argument to suit your own subjective bias, and then rant about how other people are at fault.

Foxi is not denying that the N64 had a few games that would entertain it's owners. He's making the point that they've become treasured because in the desert of software they became the beacons of hope for N64 owners....people loved them that much more because that's all they had, whilst a system like the Playstation was swamped with choice making fanatic devotion much rarer.

Your argument is about as ridiculous as proclaiming  the CDi was in fact awesome because it had a couple of entertaining games....but, but, but Lords of the Rising Sun and Burn:Cycle were really fun and that means the CDi was unfairly maligned....No. Mario Kart 64 is about as phenomenal today as it's amazing rubber band AI...


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> +1000
> No matter what you say, everyone is just going to say, "Well, you only think the games are good because your Level 80 Epic Nostalgia Goggles of Comfort are equipped."


I never said the games were bad, I said the system was. They were/are good games - I'm not disputing that, but that does not make the N64 a good piece of hardware.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mario Kart 64, Mario 64, Goldeneye, Majora's Mask are still phenomenal to this day and can easily be played by anyone. Hell, Goldeneye still gets used in tournaments today. That's one thing that I hate about this site, if someone plays an old game and says it's good, this site jumps the gun and automatically says:
> 
> "Oh you STILL like those games? No you don't. That's nostalgia talking"



I am not sure Goldeneye being used as a tournament title warrants any great merit. I grant that on the scale of stupid stuff that has been made into a competition it is not even close to out there, though the decision to go with goldeneye multiplayer when Perfect Dark multiplayer exists is an oversight I will not soon forgive.

Mario Kart 64... for my money it is largely broken on the multiplayer front and even though the ones after it do it better they are still broken too.

Also I am not sure if anybody has ever said that about older games. The usual policy is like whatever you like as long as it is not hurting others (up to and including things made in especially poor taste), if you are going to try selling the rest of us on the item in question though you had better bring serious ammo and/or be prepared to see your suggestion ridiculed (albeit with reasons). I do not doubt the ammo has to be far fiercer for the likes of 32 bit era console 3d, full movement ones especially, but it is not excluded.

"Phenomenal to this day"... actually I am not sure. Again going back to my little "games I would use to demonstrate gaming" they would certainly not included on the list, history sure but not actual play.

To return to the other bit you may also be reaching somewhat -- this site is all about the GBA and DS and both of those were basically where old styles of games went to sometimes have a new lease on life but more often die.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I never said the games were bad, I said the system was. They were/are good games - I'm not disputing that, but that does not make the N64 a good piece of hardware.





Foxi4 said:


> had no games.





Foxi4 said:


> It has no gaemz, deal with it.


 
My argument is that it has games, you're saying it doesn't. You say the games I like are because of nostalgia, yet I still play some of them today. I don't get you Foxi.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 12, 2013)

Let's just lay this whole N64 had no games to rest once and for all... Everyone already covered Mario 64 and the 2 Zelda games on the system, Goldeneye... 

Now lets list some other fantastic games, games that if you didn't own a N64 you might not have played... That's a pity for you  but there are things called emulators give them a try and fire some of these babies up. 

StarFox 64, Doom 64, Mario Kart 64, Paper Mario, Star Wars Shadow of the Empire, Star Wars Rogue Squadron, Banjo, Conkers, Mario Party, Perfect Dark,  Blast Corps, F-Zero X, Wave Race 64, Killer Instinct Gold, Sin and Punishment, 1080 Snowboarding, WWF No Mercy. Seriously a ton more and no these games where not great because a lack of games on the system. That problem would have been solved by owning both systems so yeah.... No they where just better. 

Owning both the N64 and the PS1 was the best way to go at the time if you where alive at the time and you didn't own both you pretty much lost out on some of the best games of the time. No nostalgia involved you just lost out at the time, when they where new. (nostalgia being something some one does after the fact usually not while it is happening.) 

Now ask me if I would have given up my PS1 at the time and I would have told you to fuck off too, FFVII wasn't my favorite but it was good enough for me to finish it, Road Rash I played to death, SOTN I have completed at least 3 times, Doom was awesome especially with the link cable and 2 TV's.  Gran Turismo 1 and 2. Crash Bandicoot, (Didn't like RE or Tomb Raider, the controls where way too stiff...)


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2013)

Going by the "would I play it today?" and "would it be on the list to teach people?" with a dash of "could I get the same and more from the other options".



Psionic Roshambo said:


> StarFox 64/Lylat wars. Maybe, turrican would be further up the list and I would probably look either side in the franchise and I also have to say Panzer Dragoon.
> Doom 64 - Doom on a console... yeah.
> Mario Kart 64. Already covered. A flawed game rendered pointless by its sequels in a lot of cases though even those could stand to be better. Going by your "need to own both" I would say many of the competitors worked about as well.
> Paper Mario. Have not put enough time in, probably would look to later consoles though.
> ...



I think we will probably have to leave it as "no gaems games" =/= abject failure and disgrace to your personal honour, which is what some seem to be reading into it. It does not mean you get to rewrite history to call what was deemed a shadow of past efforts at the time, studied then and now as either the downfall of a giant or the end result of the downfall (see SNES era Nintendo business practices), notably snubbed by a lot of developers and criticised by many more and what has to go down as one of the bigger upsets in games world (people at the time were predicting that people would trade the others in in droves to get an N64). If you had one and enjoyed it I am more than happy for you that the money spent on it was not pissed away. Perhaps even some of the "no games" sentiment was born of there being extremely long periods and relative bounty afforded by the other consoles which had been out for a while where looking back now could paint a different picture.

In the very end if the N64 proves you can preorder a console it is only in the sense that yeah if you have enough money or can con your way into letting someone give you the credit then you can preorder it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Going by the "would I play it today?" and "would it be on the list to teach people?" with a dash of "could I get the same and more from the other options".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You edited my post so much that I almost thought you quoted some one else....

anyway no need to rewrite history, I didn't change anything. The games I listed did come out at the time and I played them.

Saying the N64 had no good games isn't a sentiment. It's Playstation nostalgia speaking, trying to convince yourself that you didn't miss out on anything. That's a normal reaction. I think the term might be "sour grapes".

Meh what ever, like I said I owned them both so I got the best of both worlds, no sour grapes here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2013)

For the record I owned an N64 as my primary then modern* non PC games playing device (PS1 was round friends, not mine to do with as I pleased, a tiny bit of emulation and finally after the fact so I could go back and play everything, saturn was nowhere in sight). Good times were had (I had to rig up something to keep my awful third party expansion pack from overheating during the 6 hour marathon sessions of things) but as others have said at the time I would have probably had just as much fun playing with a hardened dog turd. Today I find most of them not worth revisiting because of the graphics (low res, no AA, few textures, worse frame rates, what is camera control), the general lack of much compelling story, the controls (both in general for the controller and the often laggy/badly coded/imprecise compared to what I have today/had then with a mouse/compared to pixel precision I was used to with the 16 bit era) and in many cases the relatively oversimple natures of the games or that they were otherwise done better before, at the time or since.

*courtesy of people willing to sell me gym bags of C64, Atari, Spectrum, Amiga (copies) for a tenner, people throwing out said consoles all over the shop or otherwise selling them for a couple of quid (quite literally £2 or 3) and with megadrive, NES and master system games being cheap enough for me to afford and my PC mainly being a 386, a 486 or a P200 a like (and where I go into this emulation lark) I guess my lazy arse was retro gaming before it was cool.

This is risking into turning into one of those "it was meh" becomes "fight me now, it was the worst thing in the universe" type situations for me so I think I will tie it off here for the time being.

Seriously though early "full 3d" games for consoles was terrible unless the games were prerendered a la Resident Evil, inconsequential to gameplay (parappa the rapper and perhaps final fantasy) or able to be ignored/serious effort was made (Bomberman 64 and a handful of platformers). As N64 games seemed to not really go in for those, or be available in better forms elsewhere, it risks being the drunken night out you would rather forget of gaming history for me.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 12, 2013)

Everybody should shut up, no reason to repeat this argument.

The games are coming, no not Wonderful101 not Rayman Legends not Sonic Lost World; better titles.Be patient.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 12, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> Everybody should shut up, no reason to repeat this argument.
> 
> The games are coming, no not Wonderful101 not Rayman Legends not Sonic Lost World; better titles.Be patient.


 
Rayman Legends looks fantastic...


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Rayman Legends looks fantastic...



It does, but I'm talking about better, must have games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 12, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> It does, but I'm talking about better, must have games.


 
Legends is a must have game though...


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 12, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Legends is a must have game though...



No, not really.It doesn't have that much of an installbase anyways.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 12, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> No, not really.It doesn't have that much of an installbase anyways.


Rayman is hugely popular, and Origins was loved by everyone!

The only reason why it sucked in selling is because it was released around the same time as big titles.... just like Legends is -__-


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> Everybody should shut up, no reason to repeat this argument.
> 
> The games are coming, no not Wonderful101 not Rayman Legends not Sonic Lost World; better titles.Be patient.



Maybe, maybe not. Until such a point in time, or such a point in time that it is clear such things will be happening at a point where such a time can be reasonably measured in days, why not point and laugh/say "save your money" to everybody that asks?


----------



## Dork (Aug 12, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> No, not really.It doesn't have that much of an installbase anyways.


 
How does an install base affect you in buying single player games? The Wonderful 101 and Lost World look like fucking fantastic must have titles.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 12, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> How does an install base affect you in buying single player games? The Wonderful 101 and Lost World look like fucking fantastic must have titles.



They are on my list, but those games aren't ohmygosh this is so awesum i need to buy a wii u just fer it!!11!!!!

I'm talking about Super Mario 3D World, Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros, and Xenoblade


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> just doing a quick google search on failure rate: http://www.gamespot.com/news/xbox-360-failure-rate-237-ps3-10-wii-27-study-6216691
> 
> The ps3 was apparently somewhere around 10% failure rate.  Certainly not at 360 levels, but still too high for my tastes.  Going back and taking the PS2's Disc Read Errors into consideration.  I don't have any statistics on it, but in combination with the PS3's failures, it's enough to give me pause.



Ah, fair enough, thank you got correcting my information.


----------



## aaronz77 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just bought my Nvidia Shield and I've never been not happier.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 12, 2013)

aaronz77 said:


> I just bought my Nvidia Shield and I've never been not happier.


Is it that bad?


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ah, fair enough, thank you got correcting my information.


 
No problem.  Don't take those numbers as iron-clad, though, since they're just taken for a sample of customers.  Another thing to consider that might make the PS3's failure rate not as bad as those numbers show is how many of those 10% kept their PS3 in a poorly ventilated entertainment center before learning that it contributes to overheating issues.  So maybe Sony's hardware was a bit more reliable than those numbers show, but the uncertainty is too much for me to gamble my money on.


----------



## katsup (Aug 12, 2013)

I buy the systems at launch since the 360, but I sell them right away and use the money I make to buy it later for myself.

Although, I did keep a launch Wii and Wii U.  Wii for Zelda and Wii U for New Super Mario Bros Wii U.


----------



## emigre (Aug 12, 2013)

aaronz77 said:


> I just bought my Nvidia Shield and I've never been not happier.


 

Did you buy it at lunch?


----------



## grossaffe (Aug 12, 2013)

emigre said:


> Did you buy it at lunch?


 
Does Early Bird Special count as lunch?


----------



## aaronz77 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Is it that bad?


 
It's not horrible. The controls are awesome. I just wish I read a bit more before I bought it. Have to upgrade my PC to stream the real games to it. So far I'm about $439 into this impulse buy. I hope there is a future in this.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ah, fair enough, thank you got correcting my information.


 

 Was always my understanding that the first couple of batches of the 360 pretty much had a 100% failure rate in the first 2 years due to some sort of bad soldering chemistry. That's why Microsoft pretty much had to extend those warranties the way they did or they would have had a giant class action against them. 

The PS3 was pretty much at the high end of industry standard for failures, 10% is considered ok anything worse is considered bad but they stayed pretty inside the "good zone". 

The Wii from what I understand was at 5-7% slightly better than the PS3, but in a sense it should have been better since it did not use "cutting edge" tech.  So if we where to adjust the Wii's numbers for using older more proven tech it should have had an even lower failure rate in my opinion.  

I think the only bad system of the three was those first year or two of 360's, and to this day one of the reason's I don't one a 360.... I like to own system's t least close to the launch window so I can play the games as they come out. I waited so long for the 360 to have the issue completely nailed down that I felt like I was investing money in a system that I was only going to get half the use out of    but not all is sad in Roshambo land I had my Wii my PS3 and my gaming PC


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> My argument is that it has games, you're saying it doesn't. You say the games I like are because of nostalgia, yet I still play some of them today. I don't get you Foxi.


 
I don't think you're familiar with the _"no gaems"_ running joke. What I meant was that the N64 as a gaming system received very little developer interest _(mostly due to its own inheritent flaws as well as the flaws of its ecosystem, such as the use of the by then obsolete cartridges as a storage medium, a very small texture size limit, troublesome memory, expensive games which didn't entice customers much, poor licensing agreements etc.)_ which resulted in a huge drought of games. By _"no gaems"_ I don't literally mean that there isn't a single game worth playing on it - there are some, but they're few and far between.

The system really only succeeded in the states - it failed in its homeland as well as in Europe which is why it was discontinued much, much earlier than the PlayStation. The two systems used to go head to head but the PlayStation gradually took the lead and continued doing better and better while the N64 nosedived into the realm of obscurity.

There's no denying that 380-odd games is far, far less than 2400-odd games and although the N64 does have a few true gems, the PlayStation had variety. On the N64, everybody played a few staple titles, on the PlayStation every gamer could have a different experience simply because it had so many games to offer.

As xist mentioned, the few gems are treasured because of how rare they were and how precious they became to N64 owners. Every N64 owner knows them and played them, there's a legend built up around them and paradoxically, it's partially because there weren't any other games to play and this alone causes the _"Pink Eyeglasses of Nostalgia +5"_ effect, which isn't a bad thing in itself. You're entitled to love and cherish those games, they _are_ good, but don't let that cloud your judgement when it comes to _the system_ as a whole.

_*In any case, to connect this with the main point of the thread*_, what I'm saying is that consoles like the N64, Gamecube, Virtual Boy, Dreamcast, Jaguar or Saturn are reasons to be weary that being an early adopter means taking on the risk that the system may end up being unsupported in the long run and only those ready to take that risk should become early adopters.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think you're familiar with the _"no gaems"_ running joke. What I meant was that the N64 as a gaming system received very little developer interest _(mostly due to its own inheritent flaws as well as the flaws of its ecosystem, such as the use of the by then obsolete cartridges as a storage medium, a very small texture size limit, troublesome memory, expensive games which didn't entice customers much, poor licensing agreements etc.)_ which resulted in a huge drought of games. By _"no gaems"_ I don't literally mean that there isn't a single game worth playing on it - there are some, but they're few and far between.
> 
> The system really only succeeded in the states - it failed in its homeland as well as in Europe which is why it was discontinued much, much earlier than the PlayStation. The two systems used to go head to head but the PlayStation gradually took the lead and continued doing better and better while the N64 nosedived into the realm of obscurity.
> 
> ...


Well damn, that was a great explanation. You pretty much cleared up everything there. By the way, I don't want you to think I'm a fanboy for protecting the N64 so much, because I also had a PlayStation. I loved both of those consoles to death.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Well damn, that was a great explanation. You pretty much cleared up everything there. By the way, I don't want you to think I'm a fanboy for protecting the N64 so much, because I also had a PlayStation. I loved both of those consoles to death.


 
Fun fact - at that point in time, I was full-on PC Master Race.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 13, 2013)

If only this Thread existed before i bought a PS Vita


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 14, 2013)

The Last Of Us > Good game.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> The Last Of Us > Good game.


 

>Trying to greentext
>Failing this badly

Lurk more, nublord.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Trying to greentext
> >Failing this badly
> 
> Lurk more, nublord.


 
What the shit is greentext?
Doesn't matter, sounds stupid.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> >Trying to greentext
> >Failing this badly
> 
> Lurk more, nublord.


 
I posted in the wrong thread, that's strange when I clearly put it in the things you recently bought thread.. 
wat


----------



## Qtis (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What the shit is greentext?
> Doesn't matter, sounds stupid.


Green text.

Isn't it known everywhere that being an early adopter has it's risks. You'll end up paying more for something that (usually) comes down in prices quite soon. It applies to electronics (how much would a 2 year old phone cost now?), cars and other automobiles (an Audi costs say 30k and has stuff on the basic model, a Seat has the same stuff as extras that cost money on top of the basic model), housing (prices may go down a bit, especially when plumbing needs to be renovated) and pretty much everything else. Buying a console at launch will give you the possibility of enjoying it sooner than later, but it also has the risk of not delivering at launch. You could just as well wait a while and buy the console that suits your needs with a good amount of games already released (and usually available for lower prices due to sales and shops wanting to move inventory).


----------



## steveroo (Aug 16, 2013)

lol @ brentalfloss


----------

